# Aiden & Alex and the wild outdoors..



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Well, I had to clean out their cage so Alex and I tried to get a few pics of the fatties on the move. Here they are!!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh they're gorgeous ! Specially that last pic, absolutely priceless  Lucky !


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd like to get some outdoor pics. They'd probably freak out though and I don't know where I could put them :?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

that last pic made me "awwww" TOO CUTE.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw your rats are adorable. I said the same thing as kayratz lol perfect picture.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

they look like their having fun! haha they are cute lil chubbies. =)


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

How do you keep them within your reach on a tree?
My girls would be in the tree top as I were to take a picture.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> How do you keep them within your reach on a tree?
> My girls would be in the tree top as I were to take a picture.


I don't think mine would even let me put them on a tree lol. They jump back onto me when I put them in new places. I don't think I'd be able to get outside pics  Any tips from anyone?


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty boys. I want to do photo shoots with mine but they just won't hold still for anything. They're all still under a year old.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

That last photo is so sweet! They are so very cute! Kudos to you behind the camera, getting such good shots is really hard!


----------



## xxcalciferxx (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha i love the last picture that is just way to cute


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

the second one is TOO cute, it looks like he's stalking you, about to pounce !


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

AWW! I love these pictures - especially the second and last ones. The second one makes him look like a raccoon, and did he fall asleep hanging almost vertical in the tree!!! 8O


----------

